
Topology for Computing - Rod
http://www.cs.dartmouth.edu/~afra/book.html
======
Rod
This book is based on Prof. Zomorodian's PhD thesis, which is available at:

<http://www.cs.dartmouth.edu/~afra/thesis/twosidedl.pdf>

------
slackenerny
Right on time Rod, just as I started learning these discrete Morse stuff!
Thanks for this one!

~~~
Rod
Glad to hear that the URL was helpful to someone :) Are you studying Morse &
Morse-Smale complexes for data-mining purposes? Just curious.

~~~
slackenerny
You may find the book "Computational Homology" by Mrozek and Kaczynski
interesting (though not obviously useful). Available in the usual places.
Years back I had a chance to finish a course by the author, but being a
confused physicist, I switched. Now I rediscover obvious references via HN :/

~~~
Rod
I have just discovered Prof. Ghrist's work:
<http://www.math.uiuc.edu/~ghrist/index_files/research.htm>

I am profoundly enchanted by this stuff ;-)

~~~
slackenerny
Ghrist has one nice overview article, another one comes from Gunnar Carlsson
and his group at Stanford,
<http://comptop.stanford.edu/preprints/topologyAndData.pdf> (and a toy:
<http://www.stanford.edu/~gurjeet/mapper.html>), but you surely know that
already.

Sorry for I won't attempt to survey literature as this area is new for me too,
and I don't want to confuse you, or embarass myself =) I was sure you will
find these anyway. I just began dusting off my Morse theory and handful of
other mathematics and I am not yet paying much attention to what present
developments are directed at. One unfortnate aspect of strictly applied part
of this field is that most of results and a leading conference are funded by
DARPA, which leads to publications I would consider mostly recruiting material
than a scientific communication. My background and goals are anyways disparate
to most of the approaches so I took only cursory look.

~~~
Rod
Thanks for the info. My fields are Signal Processing and Control Theory, and I
am years away from being able to contribute anything remotely interesting to
this nascent field of Computational Topology. Maybe after my PhD. And, indeed,
I tend to dislike DARPA-funded stuff for the same exact reasons...

